# MISC | Rail Videos From A Passenger's View



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for *Rail Videos From A Passenger's View*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

(edit)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From *Venice to Padua, Italy*:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Penn Station Bound Long Beach Train - East Rockaway to Valley Stream *






*Harlem Line - White Plains to Scarsdale *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Leaving Frankfurt Am Main Central Station, Germany:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Leaving Gare du Nord Railway Station, Paris:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Paris*: Traveling on the RER, from Paris to Versailles


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I prefer the 5h uncut shinkansen videos. Would like to something similar from China, India or the Americas.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Peru: on train to Machu Picchu


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Italy: from Milan to Venice on Winter (High-Speed Train, by Trenitalia)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Italy: from Venice to Padua (High-Speed Train, by Trenitalia)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina* from the *Mitre Line*:


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Eurostar ride from Paris to London.





Spain High speed Rail from Barcelona to Madrid.





China High Speed Rail from Beijing to Shanghai.





USA Amtrak ride from Chicago to Detroit.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Ouro Preto, Brazil*


----------



## blazetk (Jul 10, 2016)

Indian Railways |


----------



## msacikarali (Nov 13, 2013)

*Adana Ereğli train journey with the Taurus Express, the Taurus tunnels, the Belemedik cypress varda bridge James Bond film, “Skyfall”*





The 172-meter-long and 98-meter-high Varda Bridge was featured in the James Bond series’ 25th film, ‘Skyfall.’ Now it is popular among visitors to Adana.

The historic Varda Railway Bridge in the southern province of Adana’s Hacıkırı village was a filming location for scenes for the latest James Bond film, “Skyfall” the longest film series in the world that celebrated its 50th year in 2012. The 200-person production team came to Turkey in January 2012 for three months.

The 172-meter-long and 98-meter-high bridge was featured in the opening 15-minute part of the series’ 25th film along with Istanbul’s Hagia Sophia Museum and the Aegean province of Fethiye.
The steel case stone masonry-type bridge was built in 1888 within the scope of a contract between the Ottoman Sultan Abdülhamit II and German Emperor Kaiser Willhem in order to complete the Baghdad-Hedjaz Railway line. 

Known as Koca Köprü among locals, the bridge was also called the German Bridge because it was built by Germans.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------

